# Mosti Mondiale?



## HomeBrewSupply (Dec 6, 2016)

We are looking at carrying Mosti Mondiale.

What products or product lines do you enjoy from Mosti Mondiale?


----------



## geek (Dec 6, 2016)

FYI - Their "*La Bodega*" port style is one of the best port style kits out there.

I also heard very good things about their *Meglioli *line, but never tried them.


----------



## marino (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm still waiting for the labodega to lose the fpac taste. I've had it in a barrel for 2 years (going for tawny style) and still little improvement.


----------



## Johnd (Dec 6, 2016)

I have made quite a lot of the Mosti Mondiale products. My favorites are the Meglioli's, as well as their All Juice Masters Edition products.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 6, 2016)

Sorry if you want to add another line IMHO your making a big mistake adding MM. I must have made 15 of them (Renaissance red wines) over the course of two years. None of them could hold a candle to any of the Cellar Craft Showcase Kits I made during that same time period.


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 7, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Sorry if you want to add another line IMHO your making a big mistake adding MM. I must have made 15 of them (Renaissance red wines) over the course of two years. None of them could hold a candle to any of the Cellar Craft Showcase Kits I made during that same time period.



I agree with Mike on this one. The Meglioli Amarone is one of the best kit wines I have ever had but the Renaissance/Impressions line is seriously lacking. When I open a bottle, I can always tell a Mosti kit. They all have a similar taste that I imediatly identify as Mosti.

If you want a kit to tweak, Vinifera Noble kits are cheap and fun to mess with. With enough tweaking, they can be pretty darn good. But you already carry a couple lines that work just as well.

Please, if you want to expand your lines, add the CC Showcase products. They are outstanding and put Mosti kits to shame.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 7, 2016)

I completely agree with Mike. If you are considering expanding your offering, I suggest handling the Cellar Craft Showcase wine kits. They are among the best on the market.


----------



## terrymck (Dec 7, 2016)

With a yeast swap the All Juice buckets make a decent wine.


----------



## Brian55 (Dec 7, 2016)

The all juice buckets are ok, but the Meglioli is definitely where it's at. I'll buy four Meglioli's immediately if you decide to add that line.


----------



## HomeBrewSupply (Dec 7, 2016)

Rocky said:


> I completely agree with Mike. If you are considering expanding your offering, I suggest handling the Cellar Craft Showcase wine kits. They are among the best on the market.



We did have Cellar Craft and even have a couple left. We just didn't move them much even heavily discounting, we still have a pallet left or so at heavy discount. It wasn't marketing or price either, while they are Premium kits, they just don't move. I think, don't quote me, they might discontinue the line.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2016)

If they didn't move its because you didn't market them properly (or at all) and/or nobody even knew you carried them. I bought one from you once I new you carried them and would/will buy again in the future. I still make White wines from Kits and Cellar Craft has some excellent sources still for white grapes. I am pretty sure I know why your contemplating carrying MM. Won't go into details on this site that's for sure. Sell what your customers want to buy and have good success with in the past is usually a good business strategy. The LaBodega Port is an amazing port styled wine. I know of quite a few instances were people had an impossible time getting several of the Meglioli's to clear and won't go near them again especially since they paid out the whazoo for them. YMMV as they say.


----------



## HomeBrewSupply (Dec 7, 2016)

We just want to expand our assortment and gauging what more people want to see.

It could be marketing but we can't keep wine kits on the shelves, they move that quick, all the various brands we carry, and our Cellar Crafts are heavily discounted and still aren't moving. Beyond that Google Trends for CC and PPC ads are really solid indicators of trends and we are one of the only buyers of PPC ads so that's a pretty good insight into market share.

CC is a great brand. I've made and drank several of the kits, premium juice. We imported those ourselves though so we have to buy lots of pallets at a time to make sense financially from a inbound freight perspective.


----------



## jburtner (Dec 7, 2016)

I have an MM Amoroso bucket in production that I am liking for the couple tst tastings I have done - I added a bunch of raisins and extra skins though and it's not doing too well on the clearing phase yet but I also haven't added any finings yet either..

I went looking for the Cellar Craft Showcase kits you mentioned @ discount but couldn't find them. Sill there?

Thx!
-johann


----------



## HomeBrewSupply (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep!

https://www.homebrewsupply.com/winemaking-recipe-kits/cellar-craft-winemaking-recipe-kits.html


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 7, 2016)

HomeBrewSupply said:


> Yep!
> 
> https://www.homebrewsupply.com/winemaking-recipe-kits/cellar-craft-winemaking-recipe-kits.html



These are all Sterling kits, which is not their high end. I've made two Sterling kits and while they were drinkable and in some cases enjoyable, there is a big difference between them and the Showcase kits I've done. 

Would love to see you guys pick up the Showcase line.


----------



## Brian55 (Dec 7, 2016)

HomeBrewSupply said:


> We did have Cellar Craft and even have a couple left. We just didn't move them much even heavily discounting, we still have a pallet left or so at heavy discount. It wasn't marketing or price either, while they are Premium kits, they just don't move. I think, don't quote me, they might discontinue the line.



Cellar Craft and Winexpert are now owned by the same company. CC Showcase used to be a solid step above. I'm seeing a lot of similarities between CC Showcase and WE Eclipse kits nowadays. Even the limited editions from both lines have been very similar the past couple years. I wouldn't be surprised if they drop the CC line.


----------



## DG2001 (Dec 7, 2016)

HomeBrewSupply did indeed sell CC Showcase a few months ago and had them marked down 25% off, however it looks like they have sold all the Showcase kits.


----------



## heatherd (Dec 7, 2016)

+1 on the Meglioli kits. I have an Amarone that I made last year, which I will probably taste next year. It came with raisins and a huge, gorgeous grape pack.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 8, 2016)

HomeBrewSupply said:


> We did have Cellar Craft and even have a couple left. We just didn't move them much even heavily discounting, we still have a pallet left or so at heavy discount. It wasn't marketing or price either, while they are Premium kits, they just don't move. I think, don't quote me, they might discontinue the line.



Where can I see a list of which Cellar Craft Showcase kits are available and at what price? Also, what is the date on the kits?


----------



## geek (Dec 8, 2016)

Rocky, they don't have any Showcase but Sterling (the lesser line from CC).


----------

